

Web Operations 101 For Developers - roidrage
http://www.paperplanes.de/2011/7/25/web_operations_101_for_developers.html

======
chmielewski
While this is kind of review for somebody whom does work with all the hardware
more than actual dev work:

"When you automate something once, it not only greatly increases execution
speed the second and third time around, it reduces the chance of failure, of
missing that one important step." ...let's not forget that to any whom take
over your job after you, you can say: 'And we have this script I hacked up to
automate that process..' and you'll look like a rockstar.

